# Paying LPT online as non-resident. What's "foreign tax number"? give 123456 as no?



## murphaph (23 Mar 2013)

Hi all,
It's Saturday so can't just ring Revenue and ask. 

I'm non-resident and wish to pay on line. When you select non-resident, the system asks "what country?" and then provides a compulsory field for something called a "foreign tax number". Any ideas what this is?

I hope Revenue aren't asking me for my German PPS number are they? That is surely none of their business wrt this property tax. In any case, simply living abroad doesn't guarantee that you'll have such a number in your given country of residence.

I'm tempted to fill in 12345678 tbh, but I'll call revenue first to ask them what this thing is and why it's relevant to a tax being levied on property and not on me.


----------



## oldnick (23 Mar 2013)

You may be quite right that it may not be relevant as regards the property tax, and indeed, it is not always the case that everyone has a tax number if they are resident abroad. 

But  why would you start arguing with Irish Revenue if you do have such a number and they ask for it ? Unless Revenue  do something that wrongly costs you money then it's a frustrating waste of your time asking some petty official (who has no idea) the relevance of  such-and-such a question.

But  I'm guessing it may be relevant within the whole Revenue information gathering system, including exchanging information between states with mutual agreements - which most certainly includes all EU states.


----------



## murphaph (23 Mar 2013)

The strangest thing is....on the paper based return there is no such field. You just state "non resident" and that's the end of it. I reckon you're right and this is more about "data harvesting" than anything else.

Well I decided to enter a random number. I pay my dues where they are due and don't have anything to hide but I'm not going to assist them in harvesting my data when it's simply not required. They can process my payment with my Irish PPS and that will have to do them. They get their pound of flesh and I continue to get no vote in Ireland despite being Irish and paying income, NPPR and now this tax. I pay more tax than many of my fellow citizens that live there but still get no vote so Revenue can sing for my German tax number!


----------



## Time (23 Mar 2013)

Well said. I has many tax numbers from a number of EU states and revenue is never going to find them.


----------



## oldnick (23 Mar 2013)

Mmmm...

Unless one is using false names  and/or hasn't stated to the EU states involved one's correct Irish address I wonder how true it is that Irish Revenue will never find them.

Personally I'm too old and cowardly to take such a stance,but if you do so then best not to say anymore...


----------



## JamesUK (2 May 2013)

For UK residents, you enter your National Insurance Number in the 'Foreign Tax Number' box.


----------



## Jim2007 (2 May 2013)

oldnick said:


> Unless one is using false names  and/or hasn't stated to the EU states involved one's correct Irish address I wonder how true it is that Irish Revenue will never find them.



Under civil law provisions in most of mainland Europe, you are required to register with the local authorities and part of that procedure requires you present a valid passport or national identity card... 

In many cases the registration documents are public and in some cases they are even available on DVD!


----------



## Time (2 May 2013)

It is a simple fact that many simply refuse to register and would not have any number abroad.


----------



## murphaph (2 May 2013)

Or might be retired on the Costa del Sol and have never needed nor received the Spanish equivalent of a PPSN. It's a moronic compulsory field.


----------



## Munster1976 (21 May 2013)

murphaph said:


> Hi all,
> It's Saturday so can't just ring Revenue and ask.
> 
> I'm non-resident and wish to pay on line. When you select non-resident, the system asks "what country?" and then provides a compulsory field for something called a "foreign tax number". Any ideas what this is?
> ...



Hi there,
I just came across your post - I'm in exactly the same situation living in Switzerland and have an online application to fill.
Could I ask if you contacted the revenue in the end? What way did you go with the online form?
Cheers, Munster1976


----------



## murphaph (21 May 2013)

I mentioned it up thread. I just put 123456789 in and they processed the payment.


----------



## seantheman (22 May 2013)

murphaph said:


> I mentioned it up thread. I just put 123456789 in and they processed the payment.


 
Wonder if the LPT system can handle so many "foreign tax numbers" that are exactly the same 123456789
I'm Spartacus


----------



## Munster1976 (22 May 2013)

Cheers. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Shirazman (10 Jun 2013)

Time said:


> Well said. I has many tax numbers from a number of EU states and revenue is never going to find them.



It's worth bearing in mind that if you apply for pension credits for working in another EU State for a number of years when/if you apply for an Irish Contributory State Pension then you'll need to provide those tax numbers.   But then again, you may be so wealthy when you turn 67 that you'll not be in need of a State pension!


----------



## Time (13 Jun 2013)

I shall just move back for a few weeks and then go away again.


----------



## oldnick (13 Jun 2013)

I'm quite puzzled as to why one would give a phoney information when requested by the authorities . 

The more I read about the EU exchange of information for Revenue and other authorities the more I reckon it's increasingly risky to deliberately give wrong information, unless there is some worthwhile advantage I'm unaware of. Tax-evasion?


----------



## Bronte (14 Jun 2013)

I used my foreign ID number as I don't have a tax number.  They can trace me via that if they want.  In any case we're, as far as we know  , tax compliant in both jurisdictions, but you never know.


----------



## ajapale (31 Oct 2013)

The _*foreign tax number*_ field seems to have been removed by revenue.

So how do property owners who live overseas and dont have a pps number pay online?


----------

